# native driver slower than vesa



## cL0N31 (Dec 11, 2008)

here's the deal... freebsd-7.0, GENERIC kernel, Xorg from the installation discs, i810 driver in xorg.conf... configured Xorg with X -configure ... when running xfce4 (and seemingly any Xorg stuff) everything works very slow... when i launch xterm for instance it takes about 30 seconds to show up... the computer is relatively old and slow: pentium 4 1.80GHz, 128mb ram - 8mb for the integrated gpu; but xfce4 is a lightweight environment... also, as working time progresses the slowness also as well seems to progress...

when i switch to vesa, everything works considerably faster, more stable and usable... however the problem i experience with vesa driver is that once i switch from X to console and want to go back to X by pressing alt+f9 the screen becomes black and nothing is there, so i have to use ctrl+alt+backspace to kill server... if i start X again I also get black screen with nothing in there...

attached is my Xorg.0.log zipped because the forum won't accept it as is... please help me out thank You


----------



## arachnid (Dec 11, 2008)

may be try intel driver? xf86-video-intel


----------



## cL0N31 (Dec 16, 2008)

spasibo bratan, arachnid
i've figured that the actual video in my system wasn't i810 but 845g... as arachnid suggested now i use intel driver instead of i810 in and it works alright

the only problem i experience with the newly installed intel driver is that it seems to ignore my Modes lines in xorg.conf and therefore doesn't change the resolution... any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2008)

cL0N31 said:
			
		

> the only problem i experience with the newly installed intel driver is that it seems to ignore my Modes lines in xorg.conf and therefore doesn't change the resolution... any ideas?


Look for clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log


----------



## vermaden (Dec 17, 2008)

cL0N31 said:
			
		

> the only problem i experience with the newly installed intel driver is that it seems to ignore my Modes lines in xorg.conf and therefore doesn't change the resolution... any ideas?



Show you xorg.conf


----------

